# Picamilon



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

I have been reading online about a natural pill called Picamilon. Apparently it is GABA binded with Niacin which allows the gaba to enter the brain. It is rated pretty high on remedies.com website as far as helping anxiety issues. Who knows though... the people writing those ratings may be the guys making the pills in the first place. Hopefully someone out there has tried it and can testify to how good or bad it is for SAD.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Unfortunately it doesn't work. I believe those reviews for picamilon are fake. I have half a bottle left of picamilon, I've tried it many times in many different combinations, and it doesn't seem to work.

Phenibut is gaba bound to something else, and it is actually supposed to work. But you can build a tolerance to it, and it doesn't work *that* good.


----------



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

where did you get your picamilon? i cant find it in any store in canada


----------



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

also have u tried Phenibut? is it worht it to buy and try?


----------



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

what about pure gaba on its own?


----------



## brooksto (Jun 5, 2006)

i bought some picamilon from beyond-a-century after reading the remedies.com rating but it has not helped me with SAD.


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

I've taken pure gaba, it just makes me sleepy. No real effect on anxiety.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

Phenibut worked for me, but there have been several other people that it has not. We are all different. 
According to every thing I have read about Picamilon the effects build over time. You need to take it regularly for a week or so before you will notice it a difference. Then you should start taking it on a every other day schedule so that the tolerance that develops will not happen as quickly.


----------



## Dreamline (Jan 23, 2012)

I read that if you take picamilon on an empty stomach that it works best. I am confused, I want help for the anxiety (preferably non drug) and I have limited funds, so if it fails then I'm screwed. If you need to take it everyday that is also useless. I keep reading opposing views on it and I have no idea to buy it or not.


----------



## Stargate (Jan 7, 2012)

Picamilon had no real effect on me. And it is actually a drug not a nutrient. Chemically binding gaba and niacin change it into a drug with different effects than gaba. And phenibut can apparently cause some bad withdrawals. It is a drug as well. Just be careful.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Supposedly, this works for epilepsy but I haven't been able to find it anywhere local in order to try it out (I have epilepsy).

I have noticed that there might be some sort of relationship between epilepsy and anxiety. It certainly isn't good to have anxiety when you are epileptic.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

sleepysmurf said:


> also have u tried Phenibut? is it worht it to buy and try?


I'd suggest phenibut over picamilon, just because picamilon is 50/50, for some it works, for some it don't. I feel nothing from it no matter what dose, honestly.

Phenibut is great, it works like a benzo, BUT, careful with it cause tolerance builds extremely quick, and I'd recommend not using more than once a week. Give picamilon a try though. In low doses it should be a subtle calming feeling, in higher dose it's supposed to be calming yet more stimulating though. Can't hurt to try. But definitely buy Phenibut! Just be smart.


----------

